# US Navy Big Return to Subic Bay Naval base in the Philippines?



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Joint venture between a US and Australian company in Subic Bay.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Note the question mark ? at the end of the title.

I don't see it happening. No SOFA, No Bases agreement. It would be based on a VFA that can be terminated on a whim. 

https://www.realcleardefense.com/articles/2020/03/04/the_us_navy_cant_repair_its_ships_overseas_115091.html

Old article, same topic.

https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3733100


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Note the question mark ? at the end of the title.
> 
> I don't see it happening. No SOFA, No Bases agreement. It would be based on a VFA that can be terminated on a whim.
> 
> ...


We have the VFA agreement back. 

https://thediplomat.com/2020/06/wha...nsion-does-and-doesnt-say-about-the-alliance/

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/02/world/asia/philippines-military-pact-us-duterte.html


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

While perhaps good news for the local economy and maybe closer defensive capabilities I have to offer that the video supplied was made up in someones garage with the typical robotic voice of the dark side.
Let's see what happens real time before we jump up and down. OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

And what about the massive infrastructure being put in, Chinese money I assume. The Chinese aren't going take it lightly losing their "buying the country out from under our feet", I mean investment.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> And what about the massive infrastructure being put in, Chinese money I assume. The Chinese aren't going take it lightly losing their "buying the country out from under our feet", I mean investment.


Don't worry about the Chinese; they'll just build a few more islands.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another update from this fake channel probably from China it has the robot voice but... Still it speculates what appears to be happening correctly.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Another update from this fake channel probably from China it has the robot voice but... Still it speculates what appears to be happening correctly.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1O_mir6PkA


Video is more Propaganda. Not going to happen.

Such a huge investment is not prudent. VFA is not set in stone, is only valid in 6 month increments and can be cancelled on a whim. 


The Philippines’ latest move extends the VFA for 6 more months, and is renewable for another 6 months after.
https://www.rappler.com/nation/264498-duterte-halted-vfa-termination-south-china-sea-tensions


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Published July 28, 2020, 4:43 PM
The Philippine Navy (PN) rejected on Tuesday the reported plan of the United States Navy to re-establish its former base in Subic Bay

SOURCE: https://mb.com.ph/2020/07/28/ph-a-legitimate-target-if-us-bases-return-in-subic-navy-chief/


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Published July 28, 2020, 4:43 PM
> The Philippine Navy (PN) rejected on Tuesday the reported plan of the United States Navy to re-establish its former base in Subic Bay
> 
> SOURCE: https://mb.com.ph/2020/07/28/ph-a-legitimate-target-if-us-bases-return-in-subic-navy-chief/


I think there are bigger fish to fry ATM Joe, thanks for the link.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Published July 28, 2020, 4:43 PM
> The Philippine Navy (PN) rejected on Tuesday the reported plan of the United States Navy to re-establish its former base in Subic Bay
> 
> SOURCE: https://mb.com.ph/2020/07/28/ph-a-legitimate-target-if-us-bases-return-in-subic-navy-chief/


The original article about a possible return and this Philippine Admiral probably both wouldn't' be a safe bet or final determination, so only time will tell. The Philippines was always a target anyway as an Allie of the US and the encroachment of these man made Chinese military installations aren't going to make things any better so it appears it's to early to call this.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

No US bases to be set up in Subic Bay: DND
https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1110245


----------

